# Anyone use Acousticas IR's? Opinions?



## JT3_Jon (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello everyone,

In my never ending search for better orchestral "film score" IR's for Space Designer, I just heard about a company called Acousticas whos products look very interesting. http://www.acousticas.net/

Anyone heard of this company? Anyone use their IR's? How well do they work when simulating film score orchestral works? Which package is your favorite? I just read Rob's and tmhuud's glowing praises in the vienna suite thread, and thought this topic deserved its own thread. 

Thanks in advance for any further opinions and of course any audio examples would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry, haven't tried them Jon but i find interesting what they say about the acoustic IR's

"research has proven that most brains are not able to reliably, tell the difference, between a reverb tail from a real church or a synthetic reverberator, as long as it has past the 2 second barrier"

Interesting isn't it?


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 30, 2009)

TheoKrueger @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Sorry, haven't tried them Jon but i find interesting what they say about the acoustic IR's
> 
> "research has proven that most brains are not able to reliably, tell the difference, between a reverb tail from a real church or a synthetic reverberator, as long as it has past the 2 second barrier"
> 
> Interesting isn't it?



Yea, that got my attention as well.  I wonder what studies this is but i tend to believe it's true. 


I only hear good things about these impulses in just about every forums. And from what i can hear on their website, they are very good. And they are the cheapest hardware IR payware I've seen so far. I read on Gearslutz they are not true stereo impulses. is that a limitation? I don't really know...


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 30, 2009)

Heheh  Studies = 

"Hey Mom, can you hear a difference between these two?"

"Hmm.. not really.."

"Thanks!"

Official Report:

"research has proven that......"


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 30, 2009)

These are excellent.
I own the EM 245 plate and the Lexicon sets, both great!

If you want to hear more feedback, there are threads about Acousticas IR at Audio Ease...


----------



## careyford (May 1, 2009)

I have both Acousticas Lexicon and Peter's Samplicity IR. I like both a lot. I tend to like one better some days and the other better on another day... 

Richard


----------



## ceemusic (May 1, 2009)

Excellent IR's, used them all on my upcoming cd project.


----------



## JT3_Jon (May 2, 2009)

Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> These are excellent.
> I own the EM 245 plate and the Lexicon sets, both great!
> 
> If you want to hear more feedback, there are threads about Acousticas IR at Audio Ease...



Thanks! I would have never thought to look there! Sounds like they're getting pretty good reviews. So what IR's are you finding yourself using for what projects? How does the EMT compare to something like UAD's Plate 140? Has anyone been able to try these IR's in VSL's reverb yet? I'm actually excited they have presets for Space Designer that include delay settings. Very cool! 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## veetguitar (May 5, 2009)

You will get some good infos at gearslutz. 
Yesterday, I got the whole bundle. 
I am really impressed, but it is too early for me to do any detailed review. 
Somebody summed the differences up like this:
- EMT245 unbeatable for short spaces like drums perc
- EMT 252 with chorus added has a unique sound. You will recognize it from many older recordings. Bruce Swedien says: best reverb ever!
- L300 best for long reverbs
- L224 very good for vocals, very warm, lets the sound "melt" into the mix.
maybe this a bit too generalized.....but anyway o=< o-[][]-o


----------



## veetguitar (May 5, 2009)

and yes, they load without any problem into Vienna Suite.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (May 5, 2009)

Justus @ Fri May 01 said:


> Peter Roos' IRs are supposed to be excellent. (http://www.samplicity.com)
> How do they compare to Acousticas IRs?



Thanks man!

Not to be (too) arrogant, but my two sets have been so meticulously created, I still have not found better ones from the same two devices. But of course, I only have done these two units and mostly only the default presets.

I have inspected the Halls of Fame lib (partly a rip-off from my L96 structure, file names, nickname, etc). But (luckily) they stink "inside".

For other units than the Lex960 and TCE6000 you have to look elsewhere. And I am not sure if I will ever do other units (each lib cost me a month work - although it can now be done faster with scripting in SoundForge I guess). But I still like to do it all by hand and treat each preset individually.

[Edit: thanks Bryla for mentioning my typo!]


----------



## ceemusic (May 20, 2009)

Received this email-
The complete set of hardware factory presets have been captured.
The impulses are in stereo interleaved WAV format. 24 Bit / 48 Khz.

A total of 121 Stereo IRs divided into the following 6 categories


01 Halls
02 Spaces
03 Ambience
04 Chambers
05 Rooms
06 Plates


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 21, 2009)

Hey ceemusic, Where's the link? What webiste are we talking about here?

Thanks,

Mr. A.


----------



## Fernando Warez (May 21, 2009)

Mr. Anxiety @ Thu May 21 said:


> Hey ceemusic, Where's the link? What webiste are we talking about here?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mr. A.



Here you go.

http://rekkerd.org/acousticas-releases-bricasti-m7-irs/


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (May 21, 2009)

No True Stereo? :-(

My opinions on these IRs can be found in this topic:

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12559

>8o


----------



## chimuelo (May 22, 2009)

The White House staff and cheif advisor to President Obama sounds like they piped in some IR's to the audio.
The new Metric Halo was my first guess, but after listening a couple of times I decided it was definately some IR's.
The 10 second tails were a dead give away.


----------

